# Email notification not working :-(



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*Are you receiving email notifications of forum replies?*​
YES - not a problem133.33%I get some but some are missing133.33%NO - I'm not receiving any133.33%


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Is everybody getting email notification of posts and PMs or is it just me not getting anything? I've not had one since 0:27am this morning and I can see people have posted and I've had PMs :?

Both checkboxes are ticked for notification and my email address is still correct. I've checked my spam filter isn't gobbling anything too.

*So has anyone got an email notification today or is it just me?*

What?... 13 looks and nobody can tell me if their email notification is working? Somebody must be able to say :?

.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

23 looks now and nobody can tell me if it affects them? I'm trying to gauge if there's a general problem with email notifications. I'm still not getting any and one or two others are finding it variable. Most seem unaffected. What's going on? Perhaps a poll will encourage replies for a true picture?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Test, someone reply please...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Jae,
Is it working for you?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Yup, certainly is...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Still broke for me - what could be wrong?


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

John-H said:


> Still broke for me - what could be wrong?


Spam filter?

Rogue


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Good thought but I'm receiving spam no problem - that's all going into my bulk folder but there's nothing there from the TT forum. One or two others are getting intermittent email notifications too.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You got me thinking - there is a setting in my mail account that allows you to add blocked addresses - I just looked ... and sure enough the TT Forum was there! Why I don't know because that's a page I've never visited.

Presumably that was it. I just need someone to reply now and tell me I'm an idiot and then it will be confirmed  :roll:


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

John, your an idiot 

Nick


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Nick


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

John-H said:


> You got me thinking - there is a setting in my mail account that allows you to add blocked addresses - I just looked ... and sure enough the TT Forum was there! Why I don't know because that's a page I've never visited.
> 
> Presumably that was it. I just need someone to reply now and tell me I'm an idiot and then it will be confirmed  :roll:


 

Rogue


----------

